# Osmocote with soil, soil retainer?



## Paul195 (20 Jan 2013)

Hi

Would there be any need or advantage with adding slow release ferts such as osmocote under a soil substrate (John Innes 3) capped with moler clay? I plan to add water column dosing in reduced amounts for a low-tech setup.

Also, should I consider putting a soil retainer between the soil and the clay to keep the soil in place? Are there any disadvantages of doing this?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Alastair (20 Jan 2013)

Hi Paul, you shouldn't need to add the osmocote as well as the John innes and low fert dosing too. The soil will itself last a long time and the addition of ferts plus fish waste will help with any shortfall. 
I personally never bothered seperating the soil from the top layer with a gravel tidy etc unless you were planning on pulling up plants on a regular basis. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul195 (20 Jan 2013)

Ok, i'll skip the osmocote. Do I need to feed more in a low tech setup primarily for the plants? This seems to go against everything I learn't earlier in that more food = more waste = more ammonia etc. Do you feed in measured amounts or by any rules or do you just guess it?

Another thing, how will I know when the soil is running low on nutrients, and how long would you guess that would take? do I just add higher water column dosing when this happens or will I have to replace it?

I don't really plan on doing too much re-arranging once I have it how I want it, so I will skip the retainer too.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


Paul195 said:


> Do I need to feed more in a low tech setup primarily for the plants? This seems to go against everything I learn't earlier in that more food = more waste = more ammonia etc. Do you feed in measured amounts or by any rules or do you just guess it? Another thing, how will I know when the soil is running low on nutrients, and how long would you guess that would take? do I just add higher water column dosing when this happens or will I have to replace it?


If you mean feed the fish, just feed them normally. You can  use the "Duckweed Index" for additional feeding.

Have a look here <Water Lettuce and it's impact on my tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

I'm probably in a minority of one, but I'm always trying to find ways to keep my plant alive, healthy and growing, but growing as slowly as possible (you can think of it as the Bonsai or orchid approach). This is partially why I like _Anubias_, most ferns, and mosses, they have very low nutrient requirements.  I think of it like juggling three "balls", light, fertilisers and CO2. EI is a high juggle, and the "Duckweed Index" a very low juggle.

cheers Darrel


----------

